# Gulf coast beginner



## Phillipp89 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking for guidance in a good beginner reel that’ll last a good while. Fly fished as a kid on rivers but never saltwater. Getting a 9’ 8wt rod from a local rod shop. Was looking at a orvis hydro v or Iv for a reel. Would prefer to buy from a local shop in around Houston TX. Any info is good for me reel recommendations line and flys and such . Thank you


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Heard good things about the Orvis Hydros. My experience with machined and anodized Al fly reels is that they all are pretty saltwater resistant and much more mechanically simplier than baitcasting reels. Iâ€™ve had plenty of baitcasting reels go to pieces in the saltwater, but yet to have any machined and anodized fly reels go bad. 

I bet the fly shop could guide you on the lines and flies. In my experience, a bunch of different patterns can work. I personally like borski sliders and redfish crack, tans and olives, are generally pretty well received. Having Flies that are both weighted and ones that are more neutrally buoyant can cover a variety of situations. You might need a pattern that hovers just below the surface like a seaducer to stay above some fouling obstruction or one that dives down fast along a drop off with current. 

I like the floating fly lines with more compressed heavy heads like one of the various redfish tapers. Shots at fish rarely need to be long here so easy loading with little line beyond the tip lines are my preference. 

Otherwise, it is just get out there and try and find the fish. Good luck.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Phillipp89 said:


> Looking for guidance in a good beginner reel thatâ€™ll last a good while. Fly fished as a kid on rivers but never saltwater. Getting a 9â€™ 8wt rod from a local rod shop. Was looking at a orvis hydro v or Iv for a reel. Would prefer to buy from a local shop in around Houston TX. Any info is good for me reel recommendations line and flys and such . Thank you


I picked up a HATCH 7plus gen 2 the other day from Fishing Tackle Unlimited. They are 20% off. I like this more than the hydro. Also the reel foot is part of the reel not held in by pins. The FTU in League City has them but you need to ask the kid behind the counter for the 20% off. Well maybe they made the change after I purchased mine. Someone in the store said they saw them 20% off at the Katy location and I asked League City flyshop about it. they made some calls and I got over 100 dollars off on the reel. It's sweet.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I would suggest a Redington reel as a good entry level reel. their "Rise"@ $150 is a good aluminum reel with a good drag. Their Behemoth is an aluminum reel with very strong drag and at $100 you can't beat it. I have both along with several high end reels like The Hatch. And the Redingtons work just fine for average saltwater fishing. If you wash them Down after very trip they should last you for years. But any of the big name reels will work, it mostly about how much money you want to spend. 
As stated previously a weight forward floating line and a 9' leader 12-15lb will meet your needs. 
For flies I fish the Redfish Crack mostly. I carry it in white, tan, and olive in several different weights from unweighted to medium lead eyes. That way I can cover the whole water column .
If you can't find the crack fly a couple of clousers, seaducers, a shrimp pattern, and a popper will work just fine. For Redfish, it is more about getting the fly in front of them so they can see it, they are not usually not very picky.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm also a beginner; and after reading a lot on 2cool in this forum and visiting sightcastfishing.com, I found a lot of useful information. Thank you fellow 2coolers who fly fish!

Great article here: https://www.sightcastfishing.com/reports/texas-saltwater-fly-fishing-gear

I purchased a TFO axiom II; 
https://tforods.com/axiom-ii-fly-rods/

and went with the Orvis Hydros IV
https://www.orvis.com/p/orvis-hydros-reels/2zas

The line is super important as well. That article helped me a lot and just asked friends who do it as well. I'm very happy with the set up; its amazing. I'm still learning and have a long way to go; but its great and I love the challenge. I'll post up once I catch my first red on a fly.

Good luck!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

dennis_99 said:


> I'm also a beginner; and after reading a lot on 2cool in this forum and visiting sightcastfishing.com, I found a lot of useful information. Thank you fellow 2coolers who fly fish!
> 
> Great article here: https://www.sightcastfishing.com/reports/texas-saltwater-fly-fishing-gear
> 
> ...


The line is probably the most important piece of the set up beyond the actual human casting it. Every rod has a line it casts better with for each caster. As a beginner this is likely different than an advance caster. Just go cast, get some casting lessons, practice and go fish.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Learning how to cast while fishing is not the right time. I hadn't cast a fly in 20 years and got back I to it. It's like riding a bike. I'm an excellent caster and don't even have to think about it. The muscle memory never left.

Go mess around on a mcmansion pond. I know alot of people do it on grass but you can't work on roll casts and don't get the resistance of the water. Good luck!


----------



## Capt2716! (Aug 26, 2020)

*Beginner set up*

Orvis has good equipment, however there is a price tag associated. I throw all Orvis gear (HD3 and Hydros) from 6-10wt. Like any other type of fishing, you get what you pay for, but its more about the fisherman and the techniques you learn.

I recommend at least 3 fly casting lessons prior to buying a rig and getting on the water.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great advice.


----------



## Luke Bayan (10 mo ago)

Though the personal watercraft the boat seems like it would be an adventure, I’d prefer the classic fishing boat with an outboard power and live wells. I love fishing and this probably suits my needs just fine. It could also be that I don’t know how to swim either and this just seems safest.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

The orvis is good, the Redington is also good. But any decent aluminum reel with a sealed drag will work just fine. You just need to clean it after each trip. Rinse it in fresh water and periodically strip all the line off and wipe down the spool. Don't forget to clean the fly line.
P.S. I really like the Allen reels.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

For a beginner, the reel isn't really that important. Like said above by others, as long as it is sealed drag system for saltwater all should be good. I still have and regularly use a 25 year old Orvis Battenkill reel. Works just fine. As suggested above, I also recommend getting casting lessons first from a certified instructor. While you are learning, my recommendation is to ask your instructor about which line to use. I used a bass line as they are heavier in the head section than most. This will help you feel the rod "load" better than lets say a redfish line. Also don't get enamored with high dollar slick as snott fly lines "yet", you should try to keep the line costs between $50.00 and 65.00. If you keep them clean they last for years.
There is a fly club here in houston (Google Texas Fly Fishers) they are an excellant resource for instructions, (they have up to 6 certified casting instructors who will gladly (key word here is free) work with you on your casting before each meeting), very good used equipment from their annual auction, and conduct many wonderful outings both fresh and saltwater to help your learning curve while having lots of fun, They meet the last Tuesday each month, go to their website all the info is there.


----------



## halenajuli (Dec 18, 2021)

We build a fighting force of extraordinary magnitude. We forge our spirits in the traditions of our ancestors. You have our gratitude.
Gulf Coast Traders


----------

